# Snack Sticks - Looking for A Hot Recipe



## mkriet (Nov 21, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've been trying different snack stick recipes, and am looking for a hot one.  I remember as a kid, my uncles would bring over "ted hots" in the fall after one of them got a deer.  They would always have their deer processed at a butcher, so no recipe to be passed down.  I can remember the distinct taste, and they always had some kick to them.  

I've tried making a few different recipes, including the LEM Hot snack sticks, but was not impressed, as they were pretty mild. 

I'm looking for any pointers out there from anyone that may have something like this, or anyone that would be willing to share a recipe.  

I've made 5 lb batches so far.  Would be interested to know how much of ingredients like cayenne, crushed red pepper flakes, black pepper, and any other ingredients you would use for a 5 lb batch.  

Also, haven't used any ground or whole mustard seeds yet, but was wondering if that added much spice.  Your feedback is much appreciated.  I have a fairly new smokehouse that needs to be run.  













20161120_123357.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Nov 21, 2016


















20161120_123238.jpg



__ mkriet
__ Nov 21, 2016






Snack Sticks from yesterday.  Used ECA, and its a little much for me.  But not hot enough.


----------



## dward51 (Nov 21, 2016)

Well, there is no reason you cannot take a commercial snack stick seasoning and use it as a base to punch it up to your desired level of heat.  I've been using AC Legg #116 snack stick seasoning and adding jalapeno powder for a little heat with some flavor instead of pure heat.  I also use ECA. 

But if you really want some heat, just add copious amounts of cayenne or any other thermonuclear concoction of your liking...

PS - you don't have to stick to ground peppers, as most sticks involve some liquid in the mixing process.  If you have a favorite hot sauce (and there are thousands of options in that area), just sprinkle in as much as you dare...


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 21, 2016)

dward51 said:


> Well, there is no reason you cannot take a commercial snack stick seasoning and use it as a base to punch it up to your desired level of heat.  I've been using AC Legg #116 snack stick seasoning and adding jalapeno powder for a little heat with some flavor instead of pure heat.  I also use ECA.
> 
> But if you really want some heat, just add copious amounts of cayenne or any other thermonuclear concoction of your liking...
> 
> PS - you don't have to stick to ground peppers, as most sticks involve some liquid in the mixing process.  If you have a favorite hot sauce (and there are thousands of options in that area), just sprinkle in as much as you dare...


I agree! jalapeno,cayenne or habanero could all be added to a commercial mix to spice it up. Hope you find a good recipe!


----------



## mkriet (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks guys.   I have some more LEM original,  so I might try that again and add some extra peppers.   Thinking of using some jalapeños, possibly some habaneros.  I'm also working on coming up with my own recipe.   I'll keep fidoling with it until I get it right.


----------



## nunantal (Nov 22, 2016)

"Used ECA, and its a little much for me."  Help me out  here... what's ECA?


----------



## mkriet (Nov 22, 2016)

CrazyMoon said:


> I agree! jalapeno,cayenne or habanero could all be added to a commercial mix to spice it up. Hope you find a good recipe!






nunantal said:


> "Used ECA, and its a little much for me."  Help me out  here... what's ECA?



Encapsulated citric acid.   It gives the meat kind of a sour taste.   They call it a tangy taste,  but it's not my favorite.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2016)

*10 Pound Recipe*

10 pound lean burger (85/15) or venison (If using venison, add 10-15% beef or pork fat.)
2 tsp Instacure #1 (aka Pink salt; Prague Powder #1; Modern Cure #1; T.C.M.)
1 Tbsp Black pepper
1 Tbsp Red chili pepper (I used chipotle)
1 Tbsp Garlic salt
1 Tbsp Accent (optional)
2 tsp Cayenne pepper (add more for additional heat)
1 tsp Paprika
1-1/2 Tbsp Crushed red pepper (I ran thru spice mill just a little to break up seeds)
 
1 Cup water
6 Tbsp Salt
1-1/2 Tbsp Sugar
1 Tbsp Hot sauce (I used Franks Xhot)
 
2 Tbsp encapsulated citric acid (optional)
Sheep or collagen casings 17 – 20mm
*5 Pound Recipe*

5 pounds of lean burger (85/15) or venison (If using venison, add 10-15% 5 pounds of lean burger (85/15) or venison (If using venison, add 10-15% beef or pork fat.)
1 tsp Instacure #1 (aka Pink salt; Prague Powder #1; Modern Cure #1; T.C.M.)
1-1/2 tsp Black pepper
1-1/2 tsp Red chili epper (I used chipotle)
1-1/2 tsp Garlic salt
2 tsp. Accent (optional)
1 tsp Cayenne pepper (add more for additional heat)
1/2 tsp Paprika
2 tsp Crushed red pepper (I ran thru spice mill just a little to break up seeds)
 
1/2 Cup cold water
3 Tbsp Salt
2 tsp Sugar
2 tsp Hot sauce (I used Franks Xhot)
 
1 Tbsp encapsulated citric acid (optional)
Sheep or collagen casings 17 – 20mm


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 22, 2016)

ENCAPSULATED CITRIC ACID: 

Use encapsulated citric acid when making summer sausage or snack sticks and that distinctive “tang”, associated with reduce pH, is desired but the lengthy fermentation cycle is not. When used correctly, it is almost impossible to tell if the sausage was manufactured by fermentation or by the use of this product. There is no need to worry about processing under special conditions. You just add the citric acid to the meat at end of the mixing process (making sure that you do not grind meat again), and then blend into the meat by hand or by mixer. If using a meat mixer, mix only until the encapsulated citric acid is blended into the meat mix, usually about one minute is sufficient. Longer mixing can cause the capsules to rupture resulting in the premature release of the citric acid. Encapsulated citric acid is citric acid, a naturally occurring acid that has been encapsulated (coated) with maltodexrine, a hydrogenated vegetable oil, which will melt at 141-147 degrees F. releasing the citric acid into the meat product. This prevents the citric acid from releasing and prematurely lowering the ph of your sausage meat mix. If the meat’s ph drops before the protein sets at 105-115 degrees you will get a negative effect on the texture of your finished sausage. It won't bind as well and the texture will be crumbly. 

Encapsulated citric acid should be added and mixed in after the grinding is complete as not to rupture the capsules. Since the encapsulation prevents release into the meat until the meat’s internal temperature reaches 141-147 degrees F. a ruptured or damaged capsule will release the citric acid prematurely causing the undesired affects listed above. Once the capsule is melted releasing the citric acid into the product decrease in pH is achieved resulting in the distinctive "tang" or sour taste associated with reduced pH products. Suggested usage for this purpose is 3 oz. for 25 lb. of meat. (Too much Citric Acid will cause the meat to turn white.) Also use to preserve color of fresh sausage during storage. Use 1/2 oz. to 1 oz. per 100 lb. of meat for this purpose.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have to say that Willies hot links recipe makes a great snack stick. Driedstick  used that recipe in the following thread. I have made the links and sticks and they are good and spicy.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/234117/willies-texas-hot-links-tuned-into-snack-sticks-jap-sticks


----------

